# Engineer & Barista trainer looking for new role!



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm currently seeking a position within the coffee industry. I am a competent engineer as well as an accomplished barista trainier having trained such names as 2 michilin starred Gidlieigh Park & Tanners Restaurant as well as being an authourised Union Hand Roasted Barista trainer!

I've worked in the industry for ten years and as you're probably aware have an unhealthy passion for espresso and the coffee industry! I'm currently working for Boston Tea Party group as company head barista, as well as head barista in the Barnstaple store. Although a great company to work for i only train other stores 1 day per week this means that working the Barnstaple store as a barista is frustrating to say the least!

I'm hoping to secure a training role or a combination training/engineering which works well. I am of course able to work in a sales role but coffee is my passion not commission and targets!

If you would like to talk more please email: [email protected] or tel: 07734 309993/ 01271 377994

Kind regards

Lee Wardle

Hope I'm ok to post this Glen


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Of course!

Good luck in your employment search


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hows the job hunting going Lee?

Have you seen http://www.londoncoffeejobs.co.uk/ ?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Glenn,

Ok thank you! I'm still working at Boston Tea Party in Barnstaple http://www.bostonteaparty.co.uk - It's my local coffee house and they're are by far the best coffee house in North Devon. When they heard I'd lost my job they offered my the Head Barista role which is good! Of course as it's a behind the counter job is a BIIIIIIG drop in salary, but it's fun none the less!

Thank you for the link, but I can't really move areas at the moment due to the house price/cridit crunch thing. The value of our house has dropped loads since we bought it and we'd lose a good £30k if we sold so we're stuck for the time being!

Regards

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Still looking!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck Lee


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi there Lee,

I have a feeling that you may be the chap I was looking for.(I also sent you a PM). I think I spoke to you the other day in Boston's(I am the guy with the pink Mohawk) It is interesting that you are looking for a change in role, I am currently putting together a business plan to set something up(I am keeping the details very quiet at the moment until further down the line) But about a month ago when thinking about staffing, you where the person that I immediately thought of trying to poach as my co-manager. Currently, this is very much in 'idea phase' But if you are interested, send me a massage and I will give you some details and we can talk.

PS I hope I have the right person!!


----------

